# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  ماهية الشخصية القانونية الدولية

## أم خطاب

*ماهية الشخصية القانونية الدولية* 

أشخاص القانون الدولي العام :

يخاطب القانون الدولي العام عدداً من أشخاصه كالدول والمنظمات الدولية وغيرهما ولبيان وصف هؤلاء الأشخاص لابد من التطرق إلى مفهوم الشخصية القانونيـــــــة الدولية .


ماهية الشخصية القانونية الدولية

من المسلم به أن وظيفة القاعدة القانونية تقرير حقوق أو فرض التزامات فــي الحالات التي تحدث فيها وقائع معينة ، ومن تقرر له القاعدة القانونية حقاً أو تفرض عليه التزاماً فهو المخاطب بهذه القاعدة ويسمى أو يطلق عليه الشخص القانونــــي . ومن الطبيعي أن يكون لكل نظام قانوني أشخاص تخاطبهم قواعده فترتب لهـــــــــم الحقوق وتفرض عليهم الالتزامات ، وهؤلاء الأشخاص هم أعضاء الهيئة التـــــــي ينظمها ويحكمها هذا النظام القانوني . فالشخصية القانونية ، هي التعبير عن العلاقة التي تقوم بين وحدة معينة ونظام قانوني محدد . ويترتب على ذلك أن الأشخــــاص القانونية لا توجد في نظام قانوني معين بطبيعتها وانما بفعل هذا النظام وفي الدائـرة التي يقوم برسمها . وقد تكون الوحدة المعينة شخصاً في نظام قانوني ما ، ولكن هذا لا يستتبع بالضرورة – أن تكون شخصاً قانونياً في نظام قانوني آخر . ذلك لأن كــل نظام قانوني يستقل بتعيين أشخاصه - . كما انه من الممكن أن تكون الوحدة المعيـنة شخصاً قانونياً في اكثر من نظام قانوني نتيجة لاكتسابها هذا الوصف في هذه النظـم عن طريق الاعتراف بالأهلية القانونية لها ، وعندئذ تكون هذه الوحدة المعينة محـلاً للتكليف بالقدر والأوصاف وفي الحدود التي يقوم بتعيينها كل نظام من هذه الأنظمـة القانونية . بيد أن هناك فريق من الفقهاء يرى انه لا يكفي لأثبات الشخصية القانونية لوحدة معينة أن تكون لها حقوق ، أو تقع على عاتقها التزامات بمقتضى نظام معين بل يضيفون إلى ذلك شرطاً آخر هو أن يعترف القانون الوضعي مبـاشـرة بـتـلــــك الحقوق والالتزامات للوحدة القانونية . 

واسترشاداً بما تقدم يمكن القول إن الشخصية القانونية تكمُن في القدرة على اكتساب الحقوق وتحمل الالتزامات والقيام بالتصرفات القانونية من رفع دعاوى لها أو عليها في حالة إخلالها بحقوق الغير . وكما هو معروف فقد كان القانون الدولي العام حتى بداية القرن العشرين يعتبر أن الدول وحدها هي التي تتمتع بالشخصية القانونـيــــــة الدولية ، لأن هذا القانون لم يكن لينظّم إلا علاقات الدول فيما بينها ، ولأن الـــــدول هي التي كانت تملك سلطة التصرف على الصعيد الدولي . ومع ذلك فقد بدأ الـفـقـــه الدولي وتحت ضغط الوقائع التي ترجع إلى ظهور متزايد لوحدات فــي الـمـجـتـمــع الدولي تقوم بدور فعّال في ميدان العلاقات الدولية من ناحية ، والى تدخل القانــــون الدولي لحماية الفرد ضد دولته من ناحية أخرى ، الأمر الذي اضطر الـفـقـــــــه إلى العمل على توسيع دائرة سريان القانون الدولي من حيث الموضوع ، وبالـتــالـــــــي الاعتراف بالشخصية القانونية لوحدات أخرى غير الدول متمثلة في المنظمات الدولية والأفراد . 





منقول للفائدة as

----------

